
School Rankings by College Major - lambtron
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703376504575491704156387646.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read
======
tzs
If the page hangs loading, with nothing displayed, try adding "127.0.0.1
nik.io" to your /etc/hosts. That made it come right up for me, and the script
it loads from there (/v1/nikio.js) apparently isn't essential to the page.

Anyway, I question the accuracy of this. MIT #8 in engineering (it should be
in the top 3), Stanford not in the top 10, and Caltech does not even break
into the top 25?

~~~
steventruong
I too question this the moment I noticed MIT, Stanford, and CalTech weren't at
the top...

------
nhebb
I was mildly surprised to see so many categories dominated by state
universities. It's a nice testament to public schools in the US.

